# A little Christmas goodwill towards dogs in Texas



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well Jason just found a lab/shepherd mix in San Antonio shipping yard.. The woman said they were going to take it to the pound.Jason used to live in Texas and knows full well what pounds like there...

Jason couldn't let him go to the pound...

He just spent $75 on food,treats, leash,collar, flea spray and shampoo...cause he's stinky.. and to seal the deal a squeaky duckie....


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwww I am glad he could save the little guy from the pound! ROFL @ the rubber duckie!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you JASON! It's cold and that boy was probably just waiting on somebody to come love on him and keep him warm.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He first saw a little Chi across the road but when he called him over,he disappeared and this big yellow dog came over. Jason looked all over for the Chi but couldn't find it,no one else saw it either. Maybe it was Lucky's Chi angel...

Jason had been looking at a small dog,at the shelter,but she got adopted.

He laughed and said,last thing I expected to get today... a dog...He spent his last $75 on goodies for the dog and had $5 in a change jar for a sandwich. I wired him some more money...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a sweet, touching story! Thank goodness for such wonderful caring people in the world! May I ask...who is Jason lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - was it your stepson Jason who had Tasha and Sadie? If so I'm just hoping that he'll be more responsible with Lucky. Have you had "the talk" with him? I remember how awful things were for you when Sadie went missing last year so just hoping not to have a repeat. Praying that it's all good.:smootch:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes same step son. He means well but he doesn't think things out. He also had to rehome Sadie and Tasha due to being irresponsible and getting a woman pregnant. A woman on welfare w/ 4 other kids... She didn't like the dogs either... well they broke up with good reason,she was cheating with two other guys...

He broke up with her in May and has really made a turn around on taking responsibility with his kids and himself. no more internet loosers. He's set goals and he's saving towards them.. He also misses Sadie and Tasha and I hope realizes how serious a responsibility a pet is,not something that is dumped if a girlfriend says so...

I gave him a huge lecture on Sadie and Tasha and the incident with Sadie getting lost in Montana.
I talked with the woman at the shipping yard and she told me she was going to take the dog to the pound that afternoon,so I understand why he took the dog. 

The dog was dirty,skinny and covered in fleas,living along the highway scrounging food at the shipping yard. I told Jason he really shouldn't keep him but try to find him a home,even if I have to help.

It's partially my fault too,I could hear this woman screaming at the dog in the background , so I told him to take him and we'd figure it out... I could leave that poor dog there either.

JAson asked for a little dog food to tide the dog over until he could get some food...,they had some in a big plastic barrel that they few their two dogs with. Jason said it looked like Walmart "Old Roy". He took some.
He found a Walmart nearby went in and ,instead of just getting a couple things and a small bag of cheap food, he got some Purina One large Breed Puppy,in case he needed a little extra protein.. It looked like the best stuff they had..to get Lucky through until he could get to a pet store..

He bought food,flea spray, shampoo, chewy treats ,a collar and leash and a stuffed squeaky duck toy...

As much as Jason would like to keep him,he still says he will try to find a home for him.. I will contact our shelter and other area shelters to find him a home...

Jason's heart is in the right place,but sometimes his head isn't. I have to own some of this one since I did tell him to take the poor thing,it was better than a Texas pound....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know when Sadie went missing in Montana,I cried so hard,couldn't sleep that night and bugged the sheriff and state patrol...I'm sure they will have me on their list and "get me" for that...
Actually they were all pretty nice about it...

I finally found her at the pound, got a hold of a rescue,they took her and I paid to keep her boarded for 11 days until Jason could go get her. At first he couldn't so I made arrangements with the rescue to fly her home but Jason's workplace got him a load close enough to go get her...

I was so happy to see her.

When Sadie and Tasha left to their new home,I cried for a week,but they're in such a wondeful home,they sent piccies,I should post them. They're so loved and spoiled.


"Lucky" tried to jump out of the truck the first time he stopped but Jason told him to stay and he did. So he got a collar and leash and he is putting the leash on before he opens the door. So far Lucky hasn't tried to jump out again and he's good on a leash,no pulling. 
Jason said he's super friendly,tail wagging all the time and listens pretty well. He even took food away to see how he did and he didn't show any food aggression. I wonder if he was dumped or got away somehow...

He does duck when you move quickly...so maybe he was abused.
Jason said when he drove up,the woman at the yard was yelling at the dog and throwing stuff at it...


I forgot Jason also got him some wormer,it'll help some until he can get him to a vet...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of a rescue in Omaha or Iowa. Near Counsil Bluffs Omaha , his company said no big dogs on the truck... He changed jobs a couple months ago....
He saved the dog from an immediate bad situation...but needs to find him a home..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that Jason's trying to turn his life around. He seems to have a really big heart - like his stepmom and dad. Did Jason check Craig's list lost and found to see if by any chance the dog could have been someone's? Or maybe he can put a free ad in it? Just thinking since the dog listens that he might have once lived in a home that might have loved him. I don't know any rescues there but agree that Texas would be a bad place to end up in a shelter. Maybe post on FB to see if anyone knows a rescue there.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lucky is in the hands of a recue in Austin.He thought it was the best thing since he runs a lot on the truck and it's not fair to the dog. He need to be able to get out and play and Jason just can't do that.
The intake folks think Lucky will find a good home since he's friendly and playful.Once they evaluate him to see if he's good with kids. Jason saw him with other dogs,and he hasn't shown any food aggression when he would take food away.
He held his pee and poo one night for almost 10 hours,and he listened pretty good.
He was lucky the company let him keep Lucky for the wekk to find him a home...

Jason misses him already and they told him he could check up on him. They scanned Lucky for a chip but didn't find one...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad Lucky will have a new start!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We agreed it would be the best option for Lucky to find a permanent home with a family. Jason was really bummed,he really misses him,but he knows Lucky deserves a real home. Sadie and Tasha stayed with us for 6 months,while we worked with rescue to find a furever home.

They have such a wonderful family now,she sleep in bed w/ them and are truly part fo the family...everyday. they're a joy to their new mommy and daddy who had to send their last two dogs to the bridge earlier that year.

This is what we hope for Lucky,that he will be the one for a new family to love,just like Sadie and Tasha.

I told Jason ,maybe he was meant to be a temporary guardian,to rescue them from a bad place and get them to safety....

Sadie was dumped at a truck stop ,Tasha was pup from a BYBer who bred his females non stop. 
Lucky was destined for the county pound, if they could catch him.... he was living as a stray in the countryside....


----------

